# Fogging nozzles



## Stone (Jun 19, 2014)

Has any one tried using this type of nozzle hooked up to their mains water supply?
http://www.meefog.com/technology/nozzle-design-performance.php


----------



## labskaus (Jun 19, 2014)

Not sure how it is handled in Australia, but up here the pressure in drinking water pipes is 2-8 bar, typically. The link you provide Shows the Performance of These nozzles at 140 bar... You'll Need a pump.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 19, 2014)

You'll need a very serious pump - the info mentions 2000psi!!!
I would think youll also need RO water etc to stop the nozzles clogging up.

?? centrifugal fogger instead?


----------



## Stone (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a pump but damded if I'm going to use yet more power to grow orchids. Is there a fogger nozzle for mains pressure?


----------



## ALToronto (Jun 19, 2014)

Check in hydroponics stores. I know they have misting nozzles for mains pressure, not sure about fogging.


----------



## gonewild (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes, I have used the Mee system.


----------



## DavidCampen (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a high pressure fogging system that uses the same type of fogging nozzles (impact pin) as the Meefog nozzles. They require a minimum of around 300-500 psi. I run mine at 500-1500 psi. I use a variable speed 1 hp motor running at about 1/4 full speed to deliver about 5-7 gallons (20-30 liters) per hour.

http://www.orchidboard.com/community/parts-equipment/43770-high-pressure-1000-psi-fog-systems.html

http://www.koolfog.com/fog-effect-machines/nozzles/


To get water droplets as small as fog you need to use one of these high pressure systems.


----------



## gonewild (Jun 19, 2014)

These work on normal house pressure.
http://www.amazon.com/Orbit-Arizona-Outdoor-Misting-Nozzle/dp/B000A16TE0

The mee nozzles will not work at low pressure.


----------



## emydura (Jun 19, 2014)

Stone said:


> I have a pump but damded if I'm going to use yet more power to grow orchids. Is there a fogger nozzle for mains pressure?



When you grow up all those sanderianums and roths to flowering size, you will have individual plants worth $500 or more each. The cost to run a pump would be negligible in comparison. When I think about how much money is sitting in my glasshouse, I'll happily spend money on excessories that will improve their chance of survival. 

Personally I prefer to use a fogger to increase humidity and cool the greenhouse. I use a Jaybird fogger. Best excessory I have bought for my greenhouse.


----------



## cattmad (Jun 19, 2014)

I use a system from this place, pretty reasonable and go pretty well from Brisbane mains

http://www.mrmister.com.au/buy/


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 19, 2014)

Fogging Nozzles? Hey, watch your language. This is a family website.


----------



## Stone (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. As usual I have a lot more work to do than I would like.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 20, 2014)

I have one of these in each orchid house. Finer mist than mains driven foggers. Easy to install. Run the pump off a timer. The pump draws from a 20l bucket which has a float valve to ensure its always got enough water in it.
http://www.livefoods.com.au/accessories/mistking-misting-systems/ultimate-value-misting-system


----------



## eggshells (Jun 20, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> I have one of these in each orchid house. Finer mist than mains driven foggers. Easy to install. Run the pump off a timer. The pump draws from a 20l bucket which has a float valve to ensure its always got enough water in it.
> http://www.livefoods.com.au/accessories/mistking-misting-systems/ultimate-value-misting-system



Is it easy to install? Im thinking of getting this on my 12x24x24 exoterra. Just have to figure out which kit is better bang for the buck. $99 or the $199


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 20, 2014)

Very easy. Just push fittings. Use the supplied cutter to get clean, perpendicular cuts. The important part is sorting out where the pump will draw water from. Very low tds input water will help prevent clogging (not that mine have ever clogged).
Assuming the exoterra is measured in inches the small kit is more than adequate. I run about a dozen nozzles in a 20ft X 6ft. Use a timer for multiple short (1-2 min) on/off cycles.


----------

